# Rate your conversation/social skills



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I would rate mine a 2/10


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

For the majority of the time maybe 4/10 ish, slightly below average. But then there are times when it is better depending on how confident and comfortable I am at the moment.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

This is easy. 0 out of 10. Yes I know people have a tendency to exaggerate, I swear I'm not. I do not know how to talk to people.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I would rate myself overall 4/10. When I am talking to someone one on one my social skills are decent, maybe a 7. But when there are more than one person I freeze up and can't seem to get in a conversation so I just stand there quietly :/ so like a 0/10 for group social skills.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

It depends on who I'm talking to when it's one person. If the other person is easy to talk to I would rate myself 10/10. When the other person is just as shy and awkward as me, it goes down to 1/10. In group settings I can't think of anything to say and just sit there quietly.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1/10


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

3/10. :|


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

3/10
I am not good at conversations at all, apparently.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I gave myself 7.

I can do most of it, I know when peeps are joking, when thy want me to agree/contradict them, when I should speak and all that. i just panic about being boring and don't enjoy it often.... but I can actually do it okay.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

0/10 to 8/10. 0/10 when I'm very anxious, 8/10 when I'm feeling good. 9/10 when I'm drunk!


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

0/10. Apparently people aren't comfortable with long pauses? Who knew.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

When I'm chilled out and relaxed around someone I'd give myself between 6 and 9 depending on how much I have in common with them. When I'm anxious, forget about it lol.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I always hate these vague scales. Is 0 severe SA or mentally handicapped can only form occasional sentences anyway? Is 10 normal/average person or best public speaker in the world?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Akane said:


> I always hate these vague scales. Is 0 severe SA or mentally handicapped can only form occasional sentences anyway? Is 10 normal/average person or best public speaker in the world?


0/10: someone who is clueless socially and can't talk to anyone IRL. They can't think of anything to talk about. They may be mute in most if not all social settings.

10/10: someone who is very charismatic has very interesting things to say, and has the ability to adjust and adapt to most social settings. Can talk to anyone and can rise up in the social hierarchy in most social groups.

I think another way to put it is the ability and confidence to talk to strangers. The more confident and skilled you are at talking to strangers and different kind of people, the higher the rating. I personally only feel somewhat confident talking to close friends and family members otherwise I shut down often around strangers and acquaintances.


----------



## Closed (Dec 9, 2010)

It varies on who I speak to.

Siblings - 8 to 10. Comfortable around both of them at all times and can pretty much strike up any type of conversation with them.
Parents - 5 to 8.
Family (cousins, aunts etc.) - anything from 0 - 3 depending on who it is.
Strangers/anyone else is pretty much a zero. I will answer 'yes' and 'no' to questions, if any are asked, but as far as making conversation goes, no chance.

Average of the above comes to 5/10 so that's what I voted :boogie


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I say 9/10 because I believe I can socialize with anyone. I knock a point down because I don't always hold eye contact but I play it off well most the time  It is more a confidence thing rather than "social skills"...i feel like we don't loose conversation skills, but our confidence lacks is all.. basically, your as good as you think you are... to me, everyone are good conversationalists...they just have to work on their confidence to realize it...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

9/10


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

4/10

I'm good when I get to know someone but if it's someone I'm meeting for the first few times, I'm very bad at conversing unless the person leaves me openings to add something.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Easily 0/10, and I am not exaggerating.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

4?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I said 8/10. My social skills are actually pretty good...I just can't maintain platonic relationships for the life of me.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

7/10. I'm not Mr. Charmer, but I can hold a conversation and can keep them going when I'm in the mood.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea 2/10


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

depends on influencing factors


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

3/10


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2/10 I guess but who the hell really knows.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Who said 10/10 :O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can adapt pretty well - a lot better than before.
People like personality and witty things to say sometimes.
I still have a way to go with etiquette. :stu


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

3/10 - I can try but it eventually crashes and burns.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

A little correction, 7/10 would be my conversational skills.

0/10 would be my social skills. I simply cannot be a 'people person'. I have no idea how to "build friendships" or "motivate people" or any of those things.

I can talk well enough though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think people here are generally rating themselves lower than what it actually might be.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Currently at about 5/10.

I've improved a lot over the years, when i was in school i was about 1/10.


----------

